# ccw licenese



## clevelandangler (Jun 15, 2008)

does anybody know how long you have to get your paper work to the sheriff office b4 it expire ? i took the class bout 4 years ago is my certificate still valid ?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to renew my license after four years. Rules and reg's have changed from one year ago so they may not accept it. Just check with your local Sheriffs Office.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

All you need is your current CCW license, or your old certificate that was issued to you after completing your training. You can renew up to 90 days before you license expires.

Depending on what county you renew in, but in Summit you need 2 passport ID photos (some counties will take the photos at the sheriffs office) and a filled out application for renewal (I have attached the website to the PDF renewal form) along with your application fee.

http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/...oncealed-Carry-License-Renewal-Applicati.aspx


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

clevelandangler said:


> is my certificate still valid ?


Yes still valid for renewal purposes.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Big V what if he (or I) have never gotten a ccw permit but took the class. I believe that is what is being asked.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

i believe that the cert is only good for a year if you never got your initial ccw. i also know that if you miss the renewal deadline you have to retake the class. had a guy in my class that missed his renewal by 2 days and had to retake.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

scallop said:


> i believe that the cert is only good for a year if you never got your initial ccw. i also know that if you miss the renewal deadline you have to retake the class. had a guy in my class that missed his renewal by 2 days and had to retake.


Incorrect...

The statute is found at R.C. 2923.125 Application and licensing process.

*The original license must be applied for within 3 years of the training certification for civilians.* If using military training as the certification, it must be within six years:
(3) One or more of the following competency certifications, each of which shall reflect that, regarding a certification described in division (B)(3)(a), (b), (c), (e), or (f) of this section, within the three years immediately preceding the application the applicant has performed that to which the competency certification relates and that, regarding a certification described in division (B)(3)(d) of this section, the applicant currently is an active or reserve member of the armed forces of the United States or within the six years immediately preceding the application the honorable discharge or retirement to which the competency certification relates occurred:

*As far as expired license goes:*

F)(1) A licensee who wishes to renew a license to carry a concealed handgun issued under this section shall do so not earlier than ninety days before the expiration date of the license or at any time after the expiration date of the license by filing with the sheriff of the county in which the applicant resides or with the sheriff of an adjacent county an application for renewal of the license obtained pursuant to division (D) of this section, a certification by the applicant that, subsequent to the issuance of the license, the applicant has reread the pamphlet prepared by the Ohio peace officer training commission pursuant to section 109.731 of the Revised Code that reviews firearms, dispute resolution, and use of deadly force matters, a nonrefundable license renewal fee in an amount determined pursuant to division (F)(4) of this section unless the fee is waived, and one of the following:

(a) If the licensee previously has not renewed a license to carry a concealed handgun issued under this section, proof that the licensee at one time had a competency certification of the type described in division (B)(3) of this section. A valid license, expired license, or any other previously issued license that has not been revoked is prima-facie evidence that the licensee at one time had a competency certification of the type described in division (B)(3) of this section.

Hope this answers your question(s).


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

hope my classmate does not read this! he was told by the sheriff's office he had to retake, guess they could use some education as well.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

scallop said:


> hope my classmate does not read this! he was told by the sheriff's office he had to retake, guess they could use some education as well.


It's pretty sad when most LE officers no little or nothing about the laws they are sworn to uphold.

One of my pet peeves is the duty to inform. You are only required to inform LE that you have a CCW license and are armed when you are stopped for law enforcement purposes AND are actually ARMED, There is no duty to inform if you do not have your weapon. Lots of LE officers believe you are required to inform even if you are NOT armed. That's BS and the duty to inform needs to go away!

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

big v no worries on the "rant". your post listing the statutes was very informative. i feel bad for passing along mis-information and have no problem being corrected when i am wrong.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

BigV you are not the only one to have that pet peeve.

That term "Ignorance of the law is no excuse" is only meant 
for you and me not for the LEO (law enforcement officer).

A judge told me "How can you expect any officer to know
all the laws a statutes that are on the books." What?
But at the same time they expect us to know them or
pay the price.

I hate it when anyone or any group can have it both ways.

Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

There are plans underway to remove the duty to inform section from the ORC. Sadly there are SOME CCW trainers that tell their students they are required to inform when they are not carrying (along with other misinformation like you can't carry into a bank or a business that sell liquor only for carry out...). The more folks that inform when stopped while NOT carrying, the more LE expect it and believe it to be the law. I have had more than one conversation with LE officers (even a DNR Ranger) explaining the ORC requires the duty to inform only when armed. I carry a copy of the ORC to prove my point. 
Although Ohio CCW laws are slowly getting better, we still have a long way to go.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

There are a lot of LE officers who don't know the letter of the law as well as the people who actually went through a good course for it. That is one reason I recommend to everyone in my classes to download a copy of the AG booklet and mark a couple of the pages with 2 of the parts that officers generally are unaware of. The biggest is the duty to inform and that you do not have to inform if not armed.


----------

